# mack snow male with high yellow female



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

This is my first season breeding and have recently discovered two eggs in one of the humidity boxes in one of my vivs.

I believe these eggs are the result of my male mack snow mating with my high yellow female.

Can anyone tell me what I should be expecting and if possible how to work out what the results will be with varying combinations?
Thanks guys!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Rou said:


> This is my first season breeding and have recently discovered two eggs in one of the humidity boxes in one of my vivs.
> 
> I believe these eggs are the result of my male mack snow mating with my high yellow female.
> 
> ...


50% Mack snow
50% Normal/high yellow


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

meaning i have a 50% probability of reieving either or each will be 50-50?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Each egg has a 50% chance of hatching either Mack snow or Normal/high yellow


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

A little off-topic maybe but will the mack snows from this type of breeding inherit slightly more yellow in their appearance?

I love really nice white mack snows but most these days seem to be almost 'normal' looking as they mature thanks to all the yellow that comes through :bash:

...and my next question (definately a thread hijack) is it the TUG snows that are line bred to appear whiter than your average mack snow??

Sorry Rou for stealing the thread a bit but your pairing made me think about it :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

GazEmm said:


> A little off-topic maybe but will the mack snows from this type of breeding inherit slightly more yellow in their appearance?
> 
> I love really nice white mack snows but most these days seem to be almost 'normal' looking as they mature thanks to all the yellow that comes through :bash:
> 
> ...


Yeah, actually white mack snows are hard to find (not to mention usually expensive) for that reason. As Makc snow is a codom mutation, putting to a normal will give results other than normal in the 1st year.

TUG snow is dominant to normal, but TUG have kept the line nice and white, as more get into circulation you will probably see yellower ones for sale.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

I have 2 TUG mack snows woohoo 
Going to mate them to a normal male also, good luck with the breeding!


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

dw my my question was answered.

What is TUG short for?


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Rou said:


> dw my my question was answered.
> 
> What is TUG short for?


I'm not sure to be honest, something Urban Gecko rings a bell...could be way off mind. Not sure you get many over here to be honest as every time ive seen them for sale in the classifieds they have been on import lists!!

Something i wouldnt mind having a couple of in my collection though :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Rou said:


> dw my my question was answered.
> 
> What is TUG short for?


The Urban Gecko, they have some stunning Leos imo, check them out

The Urban Gecko


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Is there a UK distributor for these Mike?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

For TUG? I know Sam12345 on here has just had a shipment arrive today from TUG, unsure if he is doing anymore though, drop him a pm. My personal favourites are the Tangerine tornadoes.... truly beautiful.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Cheers Mike, you're a star.

I just had a looky on their site and could spend a fortune with them...some real crackers on there!!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> as more get into circulation you will probably see yellower ones for sale.


the amount of yellow appearing is a shame and as others have said a lot of mack snows now show hardly any difference to 'normals' once they're adults


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

GazEmm said:


> Cheers Mike, you're a star.
> 
> I just had a looky on their site and could spend a fortune with them...some real crackers on there!!


Yeah, I had to hold myself back from spending our savings on some breeders bundles lol.



SleepyD said:


> the amount of yellow appearing is a shame and as others have said a lot of mack snows now show hardly any difference to 'normals' once they're adults


Yeah, I have seen some "High white" mack snows on American sites :flrt: Never see any here though


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

How many generations of selective breeding would you imagine it would take then to start seeing some whiter macks?

I'm guessing its taken a while to get the yellow in there so guessing it could take a while to get it back out!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

No idea tbh, best bet is to get the 2 palest macks you can, breed, hold back the palest then just hope lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

GazEmm said:


> I'm guessing its taken a while to get the yellow in there so guessing it could take a while to get it back out!!


from what I've seen it doesn't take long for the yellow to appear especially with the amount of MS x normals


MrMike said:


> No idea tbh, best bet is to get the 2 palest macks you can, breed, hold back the palest then just hope lol


and that's what I'm aiming to start doing next year (2010) when the MS's I got last year are big/old enough ~ got some nice WT silver/grey and blacks holdbacks from 2007/'08 to go with them


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> from what I've seen it doesn't take long for the yellow to appear especially with the amount of MS x normals
> 
> and that's what I'm aiming to start doing next year (2010) when the MS's I got last year are big/old enough ~ got some nice WT silver/grey and blacks holdbacks from 2007/'08 to go with them


Be interested to see the results, we have a very pale mack snow bell albino female, who is going with a supersnow male this year. Unfortunately we don't know his parentage, fingers crossed for a pale heritage!!


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Your right they are all very nice. 
My bf turns around and says when we were looking at the tangerine tornados, 'get one of those now' lol...
like 4 isn't enough for now.


----------

